# Here we go again!



## San Dimas (May 7, 2013)

I just got an e-mail from a rep. at attwood about towing using their transom saver without power trim. He doesn't recomend it. Does it put too much force on the lower unit? I sure like the way the motor does'nt bounce but I don't want to hurt my new 9.8 Tohatsu (81lbs).


----------



## Bailey Boat (May 8, 2013)

I'm going to have to disagree with Mr. Attwood. I have been using a transom saver for the 10 years I have owner my little boat (1648 w/25 Merc 4 stk) and have never had any issues. With that said he might mean that the T&T should be used to "push" on the transom saver so the motor can't bounce out of the yoke around the lower unit. 
I over came that issue by attaching the TS to the rear roller with screws (the boat never touches this roller) so it can't bounce off and the lower unit is held to the TS by a heavy rubber bungee cord. 
Personally I wouldn't eliminate the TS regardless of what he says...... But that's just me...


----------



## gillhunter (May 8, 2013)

I agree with Bailey. I run a 9.9 Honda 4-stroke on my 1648. Honda's manual says if you can't tow the motor in the full down position to install a Transom Saver.
I have towed 1000s of miles with no problems.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 8, 2013)

I'm using mine without the power T&T


----------



## JMichael (May 8, 2013)

I've known a lot of boaters in my 60 years and I've never known of any of those using transom savers to have problems. But I have known several that had to have their transom welded at the corner gussets because of the motor bouncing while being hauled on the trailer. I agree with the rest here and I'll keep using mine regardless of what others may think.


----------



## Bailey Boat (May 9, 2013)

Do we qualify as official REBELS?????? Going against the grain..... Always running upcurrent..... Wearing pink after Labor day....... wait, that wasn't right.....


----------



## Zum (May 11, 2013)

This is the way I see it...
I figure if the boat is resting on the bunks(properly) and the boat is attached to the trailer so it doesn't move off the bunks,the springs/tires will absorb the bumps in the road.
Theres no more weight on the stern weather it's on the trailer or in the water(cracking on etc.)
I tow with my outboard locked down,bungeed to one side so it doesn't move much.
That's why it's important to have your bunks strong enough,plus long enough to carry the transom.

Had a 40hp on this boat,now a 30hp...no transom saver.
If I had to tilt my motor to tow,then I'd get one,more to save the outboard not the transom.

Just an opinion.


----------



## San Dimas (May 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. After spending the time and money to fix my transom, I think I will use the transom saver. Seems to me that a lot of people have had good success with them.


----------



## harleydoc (May 13, 2013)

You guys can alway raise you bunks up to get the room you need to tow with the motor Down.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 13, 2013)

harleydoc said:


> You guys can alway raise you bunks up to get the room you need to tow with the motor Down.


True but then you have to back in deeper to launch and retrieve.


----------



## harleydoc (May 13, 2013)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> harleydoc said:
> 
> 
> > You guys can alway raise you bunks up to get the room you need to tow with the motor Down.
> ...



I guess u just have to pick what evil you want to have.


----------



## Miller13 (Jun 25, 2013)

{pt35} best way for shallow retrieve and jacked up for tow


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 25, 2013)

San Dimas - why is Atwood contacting you?


----------



## JMichael (Jun 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=314652#p314652 said:


> harleydoc » 13 May 2013, 20:53[/url]"]
> 
> 
> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> ...


Towing with the motor down doesn't eliminate the rotational forces caused by the motor hanging from the transom because all of the weight is still on one side of the transom, it only lessens the amount of that force if anything.


----------



## MNHunter505 (Jun 26, 2013)

Is it necessary to have the bunks flush with the end of the boat or can the bunks stop 5-6 inches from the end? Reason I ask is because I just bought a brand new trailer and the bunks were not designed to go all the way to the end. Is this a design flaw? Should I replace bunks with longer ones so they do?


----------



## MNHunter505 (Jun 26, 2013)

bump


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320211#p320211 said:


> MNHunter505 » Today, 00:51[/url]"]Is it necessary to have the bunks flush with the end of the boat or can the bunks stop 5-6 inches from the end? Reason I ask is because I just bought a brand new trailer and the bunks were not designed to go all the way to the end. Is this a design flaw? Should I replace bunks with longer ones so they do?



The bunks should extend at least to the transom, or a little past. If not you will develop a "hook" in the hull over time. Can you move you winch stand father forward?


----------



## San Dimas (Jun 27, 2013)

I emailed Attwood to ask them if I could use their product without power trim. He replied back "no".


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jul 3, 2013)

I think what the rest of the gents have said is true that you can definitely use it without a power T&T, I think the Attwood people just want to cover their butts and say no for liability issues on their end, as it is not recommended because without the power T&T the motor doesnt have the force pushing it down (other than gravity) and the bouncing could cause it to fall. As long as you strap the motor around the TS you'll have no issues


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 4, 2013)

The real reason Attwood doesn't want to you to use their product without power trim is because the crap plastic bits will break if the motor is allowed to bounce too much. They truly could care less about our boats or engines. 

They just don't want the warranty / liability hassles from their product failing.


----------



## Inkd (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry to high jack the thread but i also have a question my trailer is about 2' shorter then the end of my boat,i cant move anythng farther forward then i already have it. My bottom bunks do go to the end of the trailer, I tried a transom saver but because the boat over hangs the trailer the angle was to much. Any suggestions, or should I start saving for a bigger trailer for my 18' Jon boat.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321263#p321263 said:


> Inkd » Today, 09:50[/url]"]Sorry to high jack the thread but i also have a question my trailer is about 2' shorter then the end of my boat,i cant move anythng farther forward then i already have it. My bottom bunks do go to the end of the trailer, I tried a transom saver but because the boat over hangs the trailer the angle was to much. Any suggestions, or should I start saving for a bigger trailer for my 18' Jon boat.



At the very least extend your bunks to the transom. Every time you hit a bump on the road you are denting your bottom further and further.


----------



## Inkd (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you Ranchero50, I should have been more clearer I do have a row of rollers down the center and I was told that the majority of the weight should rest on the rollers, so I did raise the rollers to accomplish that. Here are a couple of pics to give you a better idea of what i'm dealing with.


----------



## JMichael (Jul 6, 2013)

You're gonna need a longer trailer for that boat. If that were a V bottom I might agree with what you were told about the rollers but for a flat bottom jon boat you should have the weight resting on long flat bunks IMO.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes that trailer is too small for that boat..

And to the OP.. Transom savers are ok to use without power t&t.. But you have to ratchet strap the motor down so it can't come out of the saver yoke.. I do it with my 30 merc, the weight is on the trailer, not the boat and it doesn't move at all.


----------



## RAMROD (Jul 26, 2013)

Inld just extend the tongue. 
&
Yes I use the transom saver with my 9.8 Nissan and have yet to have a problem.


----------

